# What bird call?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

2 questions on 2 different bird calls.

A friend was walking the trail on top of the Sheyenne valley when he heard what he described as a low "wolf whistle". Didn't hear it myself but thought possibly a catbird as there were berry bushes around and plenty of brush and trees. Ideas?

The other one is in or near wet meadows in May and early June. Best I can describe it is a hoo-hoo. And the call carries better than 100 yds. Would that be a jack snipe? I have tried numerous times to flush the bird and no luck. Nor do I see any kind of mating flight. ???


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

A mourning dove makes a kinda hoo hoo sound, almost like a great horned owl but different. The other one I have no idea.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks, but it's not a mourning dove. This is a 2 note call, who-who, with the emphsis on the first note. And it's always around a wet meadow, no trees. Old Sammy has a good nose and I put him thru the grass really throughly but got nothing up. By late June you don't hear it anymore.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just an update, I found there actually is a web site called "whatbird.com". It gives good identification info with audio also. The bird I was looking for is a Wilsons Snipe. Neat.


----------

